# What else?



## sushimi (Aug 12, 2007)

ok I have a 2000 C5, it has a apr chip miltek exhaust, dalhlback(?) DVs, ... I think thats it, Everybody says to get the K04s but I was thinking of something else. Maybe meth injection? But then I hear its not so good, since im making 20psi and the meth can couse harm to the engine. So what else can I do? and do you guys know the roundabout prices? Maybe bore and stroke or sum I dont even know please give me Ideas.
Thanks


----------



## tedg04 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: What else? (sushimi)*

maybe intercoolers. K04's would be the big upgrade.


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah, i'd say intercoolers. check out awe-tuning. I'm still waiting for my turbos to fail, before i go for the ko4's.


----------



## fier ringe (Oct 3, 2007)

*Intercoolers, 3.0L short block*

Intercoolers are a great upgrade. I would go with AWE's. Or ER's if you can get them. For big power go with a bored and stroked short block taking it to 3.0L. 
http://www.avalonmotorsports.com


----------



## banstick (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Intercoolers, 3.0L short block (fier ringe)*

wtf?
theres tons of upgrades you can do before you get upgraded turbos. 
Y-pipe/Bi-pipe's
RS4 i/c's
motor mounts 
upgraded radiator cooling from VAST
TB boot
hitatchi maf conversion
big brakes
suspension..


----------



## sushimi (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Intercoolers, 3.0L short block (banstick)*

yea the IC sound good, Oh i mean hp wise I have most the other crap I wanted thanks


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Intercoolers, 3.0L short block (sushimi)*

Do you have downpipes ? If not, get those


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

sush... do you have a auto or manual ?


----------

